# Black Saints Adeptus Astartes



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Well, I figured i'd begin to port my old project over here. Forgive any lack of fluff, as the perfectionist in me has me up to my ears in editing before i've even began. 

But, the army list can be found HERE

And, attached are some slide shows for the army on figures I have built, partially painted, etc... Until recently my modeling was in bouts and fits, so excuse any shoddy progress. I was also lacking in tools and supplies.

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=f0b8eda7.pbw

The first incarnation of the Chapter Master Adonis, right after I started back into modeling. He is being drastically re-done.

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=aff36c42.pbw

A standard bearer in full MK III armor. I liked him, but I ended up finishing him and giving him to a friend at Christmas who started playing BA. 

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=3388e77f.pbw

My Chaplain, Antonious a talented friend of mine from London painted up for me after I got the diagnosis on my hands. Poor bloke sent it to me as a gift exchange, and shortly thereafter I started improving. Now I have to match his skill! >.<

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=6fd57de0.pbw

A termie chaplain I ended up writing out of the list/army. My first painted model in ages. Nowhere near what I could do, or will be able to do, but it's a start.

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=6884a98d.pbw

My Apothecary. He's being re-worked a bit for the new list, but you get the gist of his pose and such for these pics. It was also to show a friend of mine conversions don't always need mass sculpting to be ok. His absent hand is awaiting a graft from a Bro. Corbulo model.

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=58c2a8c1.pbw

Early experiments in 'counts as' conversions! The dual pistols count as a meltagun (roman tabard) and a Flamer (non tabard). The 'hand flamers' on the other marine are in process of being streamlined and re-worked, as I decided they were far too bulky.

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=352fda05.pbw

My dreadought, not fully done yet. I intend to add some chained skulls/trophies, and the like. While he's not factored into my current list, I will be keeping him for special situations.










This is the example of my re-worked hand flamer prototype. Fairly satisfied, but it still lacks something.

Well, that's all for now. I'll be updating relatively soon, as often as I find bits to make models with. I might even do a write up of squad themes/bits etc.., so you blokes get an idea of where this is going.

'For His Will And Honor, Our Life And Breath' - Warcry of the Black Saints


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool. I love the look of the hand flamer


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

imperialdudes said:


> Cool. I love the look of the hand flamer


Thanks.. I had some extra bits from a Chaos Rhino that helped to make that, believe it or not!

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=0059d2f8.pbw

A rough basecoat of a mini I no longer need in my list made from spare bits to test out a new brand of paints. Verdict: Like the paints, shamed myself on th epaint job. I'll finish him eventually, but he was the Captain of my Devastator Co.

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/JHart06/?action=view&current=cb97b725.pbw

My veteran assault marine w/ 'lightning claws'. Counts as, obviously. DA running robed legs, a BT upper torso w/ the tabard snipped off, DA MK II hooded helm, Co. champion shoulder pads, Khorne Berserker Gauntlets, Dante's jump pack, and two SW gladius swords. He still needs pommels on the swords, and the rope part on the back of his torso needs GS'd in to make it look leather, but he's basically done.



















Preliminary mock ups of Assault Terminators.. Still some stuff to be added, but they'll do for a friendly game in a pinch.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

i like the termies, but the Tyrus pads are WAAAAAYYYYY Too Big.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

SteveBerenyi said:


> i like the termies, but the Tyrus pads are WAAAAAYYYYY Too Big.


I'm thinking of ditching them and scratching some out of PC and such, but i'm not wholly convinced yet.


----------



## LT. De Angele (May 4, 2008)

like everyone seems be saying the pads on those guys are way to big unless you want to make those guy into truescale, but otherwise you can make those exact same pad from plasticard and greenstuff, i really like the rest of your stuff i will be watching this log intentively


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Hmmm... i'm thinking of going with an almost darker feel to these guys (who will not be final products, just test minis formed of spare parts). Chains hanging from blocky square pauldrons, gorgerts pre-heresy style, and two handed Bardiche style axes... Big hulking, brutes that make your piddle down your leg on sight.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I really rate those pads. I reckon they're awesome.

Really puts the 'dreadnaught' back into 'tactical dreadnaught armour'

Lets face it, the gw termies are nice models, but not much more imposing than a regular space marine.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> I really rate those pads. I reckon they're awesome.
> 
> Really puts the 'dreadnaught' back into 'tactical dreadnaught armour'
> 
> Lets face it, the gw termies are nice models, but not much more imposing than a regular space marine.


The PC pads I have planned will be just about as big, without the extra curves to either 'end'. And chains and such hanging down from them holding censors of incense or some such.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

There are some very interesting ideas here. Love the chapter master and the standard bearer. Hope to see them turn into a finished minis. Will be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

The Chapter master I decided looked a bit too frail in the wings department, and my attempt at GS work on the back just looked odd. Apparently I suck at sculpting! (ahh well, just need to practice). 

I'm going to try a set of different lightning claws (old metal raptor champion ones I think, which means I need a dremel!!!). A set of wings from reaper that are already posed/flared right and don't need me to sculpt in anything (From Reaper Minis) will replace the current ones, and ideally I will be messing with his arm to facilitate me hacking his head off (helmet) and having it in the crook of his arm, and the other arm raised or such. I just have to sit down and examine the bits!!

The standard bearer was, sadly, given away to a friend of mine in a 'secret santa' type thing on another forum. But I am going to convert another like him soon, just more fitting to the chapters themes of the robes, tabards, banded shoulder pads and in general 'crusader/roman' feel.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the new mini's


----------

